# Southern Idaho Deer



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Does anyone know anything about southern Idaho for deer. Theres a Youth hunt for either sex there and I was thinking about putting in for it. Any advice on any areas? pm me.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

To put in for the hunt you have to have a non res idaho hunting license. I don't know the fee for the youth license, but it will run an adult $165, just to put in for a draw. If you don't draw then you're out your money. As far a deer go, depends on the unit, but if their offering doe tags, there are probably a lot of deer in the area.


----------



## metalhead2354 (Jul 18, 2009)

I know that this is an old post but I happen to be from southern Idaho and was wondering what unit you were talking about. I have experience in unit 73 and some in unit 73A?


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

I was just talking about all of them from around bear lake, the malad hunt and OWyhee south hills. But decided I didn't want to put in because there is no bonus points.


----------



## metalhead2354 (Jul 18, 2009)

I see.. too bad because i'm from malad I could have told you 4 or 5 places.


----------

